# Cost of Torch Down vs. Shingle



## Brickie (Jun 16, 2006)

You need to give us a lot more information. What do you mean by "roofing issues"? What are the dimensions of the roof?


----------



## bulldog (Oct 2, 2006)

the easy thing to is go measure the go to the roofing company and ask them what it will cost. if its a flat roof go back flat. you dont have to touch down .


----------

